# OEM mkv gti hid problem...please help



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

All of a sudden my OEM right hid headlight is going out. After driving for about 15-20 minutes the right headlight will flicker a bit and go out. When I turn then off and on again while driving they seem to stay on for another 20 minutes or so. Its kind of random, but some drives it will go out more often, while today I drove and it didn't go out at all. Is it my ballast or igniter that's going bad?


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

Anybody know what might be going on?


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

bump


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Scan it with Vag-Com....tell us what it says...A FULL scan too.

It's a voltage drop issue, but the cause could be related to hundreds of different things. Well, not literally hundreds - but LOTS.


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

Friday,11,June,2010,15:19:57:50235
VCDS Version: Release 908.2
Data version: 20100326



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 55 56

VIN: WVWEV71K16W117057 Mileage: 93210km/57918miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 B HW: 1K0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040 
Revision: --H14--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0E3205551
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 06520 444 53673

4 Faults Found:
005425 - Camshaft Timing Adjustment: Open Circuit 
P1531 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Mileage: 79769 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:03:50

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 722 /min
Load: 40.8 %
 Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 66.0°C
Temperature: 57.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.684 V

000665 - Boost Pressure Regulation: Control Range Not Reached 
P0299 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 89604 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 23:26:34

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2659 /min
Load: 75.3 %
Speed: 109.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 33.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

001672 - ECM Power Relay Load Circuit: (J271): Open Circuit 
P0688 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 90370 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 36.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 0.000 V

001152 - Coolant Fan Control Circuit 1: Electrical Malfunction 
P0480 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 92330 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 04:38:27

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 823 /min
Load: 25.1 %
Speed: 6.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: 61.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.208 V

Readiness: 0010 0100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AA HW: 1K0 907 379 AA
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Revision: 00H13001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 EB
Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AA HW: 3C0 937 049 AA
Component: Bordnetz-SG H45 1402 
Revision: 00H45000 Serial number: 00000002276910
Coding: 178F0F214004180000140000001400000028770B5C0000
Shop #: WSC 06482 444 83961

Part No: 1K1 955 119 C
Component: Wischer VW350 013 0402 
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 06482 

4 Faults Found:
01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 239
Mileage: 90762 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
OFF 
Voltage: 12.55 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02195 - Dimmer Switch Instrument Panel & Switch Lighting (E20) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101001
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 239
Mileage: 90762 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
OFF 
Voltage: 12.60 V
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00979 - Lamp for Low Beam; Right (M31) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 23
Mileage: 93182 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.60 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00059 - Terminal 30 for Interior Lighting 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 239
Mileage: 90762 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
OFF 
Voltage: 12.65 V
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-XM.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 E HW: 8E0 035 593 E
Component: SDAR XM H03 0080 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7E4039501
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

3 Faults Found:
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 112
Mileage: 5756 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 11:20:02

02788 - Internal Communications Error 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 23
Mileage: 79768 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 10:54:25

Freeze Frame:
Bin. Bits: 00000010
Bin. Bits: 00000000

01304 - Radio 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 239
Mileage: 90365 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:10


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 P HW: 1K0 909 605 P
Component: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 032 7900 
Revision: 03032000 Serial number: 0038FD03WT6N 
Coding: 0013644
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200

Part No: 1K0 959 339 D
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0006

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AJ HW: 1K0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 034 0070 
Coding: 0002022
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 007 0050

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1K6 920 972 E
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 4312 
Coding: 0007203
Shop #: WSC 01392 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 2800105C201078
Coding: 7D0F03600F0000
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200

1 Fault Found:
01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 10
Reset counter: 239
Mileage: 90355 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 01:54:58


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0002 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T160P02
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No: 1K6 920 972 E
Component: IMMO VDD 4312 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2375 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200

2 Faults Found:
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 AS HW: 1K0 959 433 AS
Component: 02 KSG PQ35 G2 010 0101 
Revision: 00010000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 939006885103281B0904058FB0080A0480A440
Shop #: WSC 01392 785 00200

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01110010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 20
Reset counter: 184
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2375 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 C HW: 1K0 035 180 C
Component: Radio PM6 016 0017 
Revision: 00016000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7E2049803
Coding: 0040400
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

My igniter was fried....nvm


----------

